# Lily is really sick.



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lily was fine all day. She went with me to the breeders house (in her carrier). We picked her brother up and took her to Phyllis's house. When we got to Phyllis's house we set her stuff up and Lily stayed in her carrier. Then I let her be in the playpen with her brother. They played and had fun. Phyllis had put some of his food in his bin (purina puppy chow). I came over and saw that Lily was eating some of it. I got her out and she was fine. I got home around 3:00 and she started throwing up. She has thrown up 4 times. Each time (at the suggestion of my breeder) I give her some karo and let her be. I tried the baby food and stuff and she just keeps throwing up. Her temp is normal but she's lethargic. She hasn't had any seizures. Jenn thinks it was eating the old food possibly. She's been on orijen since last sat. She said to give it a couple of hours before I go to emergency and not to panic. I'm a wreck, I can't stop crying. Andrew is at an Indian's game and I am having horrible memories right now.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh no, its gonna be ok Robin. She could have eaten something that set off her tummy. Just keep calling the breeder if you keep having problems. 

Sadly you can turn you back for a minute and puppy can eat something they shouldnt...heck one of mine ate a screw once. Just dont force feed her, and keep using Karo syrup or nuritical.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, we just went through this with Lexie & Gia last week. My Vet said when they are throwing up, do not give them any food at all. It will only take longer for her stomach to get back into sorts. Get some Nutri-Cal. It will work like Karo, but has vitamins and stuff in it. You can give her a pea sized dab every 2 hours until she's feeling better. After you see that she has stopped throwing up, try some un-salted boiled Chicken and rice mixed together. That will be very easy on her tummy until she's feeling better. Don't panic. That's much easier said than done, I know. But you'll need to be thinking clearly for her health right now. Please keep us posted on how she's doing. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope things are okay!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

ohno poor lily hope shes better soon. im praying for her


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Robin - this is terrible for you to go through right now. Lily is so little and it can take the simplest thing for them to start being sick. You've just got to be around her, make her feel safe and let her know being sick isn't bad (I know sometimes Jack looks at me like he'd get into trouble when he does it). Just water available and rest - no puppy will feel top of their game when their belly is upset.

And you know, it probably is that teeny bit of food she has - she gets used to one and then eats another - her stomach is saying WHOAH! No thanks!

Try not to worry too much - I roll my eyes at myself as I know it's easier said than done - just do what you always do and be the perfect mum. Is Andrew coming back tonight? xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww robin hope she is ok xxxx


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Robin, my heart just stopped cold when I read this!! She will be ok! My Lily had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. I took her to the vet (still don't know why she was throwing up - she threw up like 6 times the Friday morning), and she gave her an anti-nausea shot. I would say too, don't try to get her to eat food, just make sure she gets water and the nutrical or karo. Don't put yourself through misery - call your vet and ask if you can get some anti-nausea meds or if ou have Pepto you might want to give her a drop of that. Many, many prayers and positive thoughts heading your way!! She will be OK!!!! Lots of love, Ann, Lily and Kaz


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Oh no, its gonna be ok Robin. She could have eaten something that set off her tummy. Just keep calling the breeder if you keep having problems.
> 
> Sadly you can turn you back for a minute and puppy can eat something they shouldnt...heck one of mine ate a screw once. Just dont force feed her, and keep using Karo syrup or nuritical.


Thanks. I will. She has not been out of my sight one time. 


TLI said:


> Robin, we just went through this with Lexie & Gia last week. My Vet said when they are throwing up, do not give them any food at all. It will only take longer for her stomach to get back into sorts. Get some Nutri-Cal. It will work like Karo, but has vitamins and stuff in it. You can give her a pea sized dab every 2 hours until she's feeling better. After you see that she has stopped throwing up, try some un-salted boiled Chicken and rice mixed together. That will be very easy on her tummy until she's feeling better. Don't panic. That's much easier said than done, I know. But you'll need to be thinking clearly for her health right now. Please keep us posted on how she's doing. (((((Hugs)))))


T - I have nutrical, I'll use that instead. You should be a breeder. My breeder friend Jenn told me exactly what you said. She said to try the chicken and rice later and not to force any food right now.


sullysmum said:


> I hope things are okay!


Thanks. Me too.


WeLoveHiro said:


> ohno poor lily hope shes better soon. im praying for her


Thank you. Me too.


*Julie* said:


> Oh Robin - this is terrible for you to go through right now. Lily is so little and it can take the simplest thing for them to start being sick. You've just got to be around her, make her feel safe and let her know being sick isn't bad (I know sometimes Jack looks at me like he'd get into trouble when he does it). Just water available and rest - no puppy will feel top of their game when their belly is upset.
> 
> And you know, it probably is that teeny bit of food she has - she gets used to one and then eats another - her stomach is saying WHOAH! No thanks!
> 
> Try not to worry too much - I roll my eyes at myself as I know it's easier said than done - just do what you always do and be the perfect mum. Is Andrew coming back tonight? xx


I am trying not to panic. I wasn't this way when I knew Bam was dying. This couldn't happen to me again, right? She was vet checked and perfectly healthy like a week ago. I am a wreck.


mazza lovin my chi's said:


> awwww robin hope she is ok xxxx


Thanks hunni. Me too.


avbjessup said:


> Oh Robin, my heart just stopped cold when I read this!! She will be ok! My Lily had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. I took her to the vet (still don't know why she was throwing up - she threw up like 6 times the Friday morning), and she gave her an anti-nausea shot. I would say too, don't try to get her to eat food, just make sure she gets water and the nutrical or karo. Don't put yourself through misery - call your vet and ask if you can get some anti-nausea meds or if ou have Pepto you might want to give her a drop of that. Many, many prayers and positive thoughts heading your way!! She will be OK!!!! Lots of love, Ann, Lily and Kaz


Thank you Ann. I am trying to get myself together. My sister came over and is hanging out with me. I can't even tell Andrew or he will flip out and come racing home. I know we've only had her a week but our connection is strong. I feel like she is our Bam brought back to us and now I feel like she is sick like she was.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be saying my prayers for you and Lily tonight. Keep
us up to date on how she is. Puppies do get upset
tummies so try not to worry too much yet.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

My heart sunk when I saw this thread. I am so sorry you are going through this. I am praying that she is back to her old self in no time. I agree that the boiled chicken and rice when she starts to feel better is the best route. When I had a parvo pup that was recovering that is what I did. I put it in the food processor before I gave it to him to make it like a paste and he had an easier time eating it like that. Keep us posted.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

She may be Bam's spirit but she's in a healthy body! Don't you second guess that woman!! She just has a sick tummy, nothing more. Keep her hydrated and nutrical-ed and she will be fine. Lily was (still is sorta) on Hills i/d for her tummy with all the parasites and such - it is pretty much the same as bland meat and rice. How is she now? Is she still vomiting? Lily didn't throw up again after the shot. I can look at my vet invoice if you want to know the name of what she was given.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Robin...she'll be ok.....probably just bad food.....hugs


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> I'll be saying my prayers for you and Lily tonight. Keep
> us up to date on how she is. Puppies do get upset
> tummies so try not to worry too much yet.





avbjessup said:


> She may be Bam's spirit but she's in a healthy body! Don't you second guess that woman!! She just has a sick tummy, nothing more. Keep her hydrated and nutrical-ed and she will be fine. Lily was (still is sorta) on Hills i/d for her tummy with all the parasites and such - it is pretty much the same as bland meat and rice. How is she now? Is she still vomiting? Lily didn't throw up again after the shot. I can look at my vet invoice if you want to know the name of what she was given.


Sorry. I am not normally an alarmist or a wreck. This is hitting me hard. She's lethargic and her eyes don't look right. She's sleeping. She hasn't thrown up since around 6:15. I gave her Karo but will do the nutrical in an hour or so. She just went pee pee in her bin and she's back in my arms. I keep waking her gently to make sure she's alive.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, and a week...a month...a year - love isn't based on time! Of course you have a strong connection with your little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco eats everything in his path. The other day he ate bird poop right off the sidewalk, I can't take my eyes off him for one second or he is eating something he shouldn't. Lily will be ok, she just must have eaten something that did not agree with her. My heart aches for you. If it would make you feel better, maybe you should just call the vet and have her checked out. Please don't cry she will be ok


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

It's hitting you so hard because of Bambi. You are hyper-sensitive and that is to be expected after what you went through before. Lily seemed like she would have an up day followed by a down day. You know, hyper and nutty one day, then tired and kinda lethargic the next. I have worried about her almost everyday over one thing or another! She has finally gotten a little more consistent in her activity level and overall health (in my eyes) now that she has reached the 12 week mark. Your Lily had a big day and that combined with her upset tummy has just taken the steam out of her. She'll be bouncing around again after a good rest and a settled tummy. Deep breath - ahhh - relax. All is well sweetie! Big hugs!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are so right. Thank you. I am relaxing. I know she is healthy and is probably pooped after today and sick to her belly. She just has that same sick look... I am keeping a very close eye on her. When would you guys go to emergency??? She isn't dehydrated yet. She hasn't thrown the last dose of Karo up yet. I'm sorry to be so needy but I gotta tell you, I'm a bit freaked out.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin - it's OK. Take some deep breaths. If she isn't vomiting consistently or having diarrhea and she's taking a little bit of nutrical, then she'll be fine. She just got herself worked up, playing with her brother, running around, eating that crappy puppy chow. Don't you remember your babies? They probably spit up too.  She's probably feeding off your anxiety also so R E L A X. I'm sure this is just a temporary upset tummy. It's nothing fatal. She'll be OK! Really!!! 

Hugs from us and try not to worry.  It's not Bam. This is NOT happening again. It's just a typical puppy thing. OK?

Brodysmom


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

If it would make you feel better I would go to the vet now. If *you* are ok I would wait and see, if she is not better by tomorrow morning then i would go. Hang in there.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Well said Brodysmom you are such a good nurse. Lily is not Bam, and she will be as good as gold after a little sleep and alot of love.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> You guys are so right. Thank you. I am relaxing. I know she is healthy and is probably pooped after today and sick to her belly. She just has that same sick look... I am keeping a very close eye on her. When would you guys go to emergency??? She isn't dehydrated yet. She hasn't thrown the last dose of Karo up yet. I'm sorry to be so needy but I gotta tell you, I'm a bit freaked out.



Pedialyte....too(settles tummy, balances electrolytes, and hydrates). Besides the nutrical, pedialyte either unflavored or apple flavored works on my group.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep. Just took 3 serious deep breaths. I learned that in yoga. LOL. Tracy, you are an awesome nurse and I am just scared. We are in love with this little thing in one week and I just wasn't expecting this. I never went through this with any of my puppies (I think I've been lucky). She's resting peacefully and hasn't thrown up in almost 2 hours. Thanks guys, don't know what I'd do without you.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't have pedilyte but I can run and get some. She is shaking on and off too. Jenn said it's cuz she's sick and scared and not to freak out about it.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Robin,

She will be fine. Just a wee puppy upset tummy. Keep her hydrated, warm and comfy. Most of all don't panic. Like Tracy said, she will feed off of your anxiety and that will keep her upset and could cause her tummy to continue to be sick. Practice some lamaze or yoga breathing. I will be home by 9:30 and will check in with you then.

Keep calm, we are here for you and Lily and I am sending you both tons of (((((HUGS))))).


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I don't have pedilyte but I can run and get some. She is shaking on and off too. Jenn said it's cuz she's sick and scared and not to freak out about it.


but isn't freaking out what we do best... 

Jenn's probably right, of course....and I always keep pedialyte on hand...never know whom's going to need it..human or furbabies...my very first furbaby would drink it only when she didn't feel good(we, Mom and I, saved her from the brink with pedialyte, tis why I'm a firm believer..Mom was a newborn nursery nurse and brought some home when Cotton was shooting at both ends, (this happened over 30 years ago, small town, no emergency vets anywhere at that time))...with Abby my smallest chi, I have to either hide it in food...or if she's doing the throwing up, won't drink..oral syringe..she's not happy about it..but drinks.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay guys, I definitely have control of myself now. I apologize for "freaking" out. It just took me back to a horrible time. I really thought that she might die. Silly, huh? She's sleeping peacefully now. She hasn't thrown up for 3 hours. She cuddled up with Chloe for a minute while I grabbed a shower. She drank a smidge of water and held it in. I feel silly. I'm really sorry I got so weirded out. She was shaking and her eyes were glazed over and she was so not herself. She is much better now, just like you guys all said. You can still tell she's not herself but not like a couple of hours ago. Thank you so much for your speedy support and words of encouragement.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sooooo glad to hear that she's doing better. I was trying to wait patiently for an update. Robin, you weren't freaking out. You were concerned and scared. When they are young like that, vomiting can take them down fast. I'm glad she didn't have diarrhea too. Keep giving her the Nutri-Cal every 2 hours until you go to bed. I would check on her through the night, and give her a dab then. In the morning she may not eat if she knows that her tummy still isn't up for it. It may take 12/24 hours for her digestive system to get back to normal. So don't worry if she shuns her food in the morning. Just use the Nutri -Cal again. By noon or so she should start acting more interested in her food. Just be sure she's drinking. When mine have a tummy ache, and they don't really wanna eat or drink, I use a syringe for water. Don't put her on her back to drink it though. Keep her upright and push lil bits at a time in her mouth giving her a chance to swallow.  I'll check to see how you guys are in the morning. (((((Hugs)))))

Are her gums pink?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm sooooo glad to hear that she's doing better. I was trying to wait patiently for an update. Robin, you weren't freaking out. You were concerned and scared. When they are young like that, vomiting can take them down fast. I'm glad she didn't have diarrhea too. Keep giving her the Nutri-Cal every 2 hours until you go to bed. I would check on her through the night, and give her a dab then. In the morning she may not eat if she knows that her tummy still isn't up for it. It may take 12/24 hours for her digestive system to get back to normal. So don't worry if she shuns her food in the morning. Just use the Nutri -Cal again. By noon or so she should start acting more interested in her food. Just be sure she's drinking. When mine have a tummy ache, and they don't really wanna eat or drink, I use a syringe for water. Don't put her on her back to drink it though. Keep her upright and push lil bits at a time in her mouth giving her a chance to swallow.  I'll check to see how you guys are in the morning. (((((Hugs)))))
> 
> Are her gums pink?


Oh, thanks for checking in Teresa. Yes, her gums are pink. Her temp seems better now. When should I try the chicken rice mixture??? Maybe not until tomorrow huh? Yea, these little ones go down fast and I have witnessed it. It's scary but I definitely jumped to the worst conclusion, didn't I??? Thanks for being so understanding. I knew you would. I'll do a little water syringe before bed and I'll be up all night checking on her. Thanks again sweetie. Hugs back to you for always being here for me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin, I'm soooooooo glad she's doing better! What a relief. You are such a good mom and that's why you were so worried about her. You don't need to apologize!!  She didn't feel good and you could see it in her. That's being a good mommy. We should all be as conscientious as you are. Glad you grabbed a shower too! That helps to give a fresh perspective sometimes. Just those few minutes to recharge yourself. Try and get some sleep tonight and don't worry too much! I'm sure she'll be fine and she'll probably feel a lot better tomorrow. 

Hugs and love to you from Brody and I ...

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gingersmom said:


> but isn't freaking out what we do best...
> 
> Jenn's probably right, of course....and I always keep pedialyte on hand...never know whom's going to need it..human or furbabies...my very first furbaby would drink it only when she didn't feel good(we, Mom and I, saved her from the brink with pedialyte, tis why I'm a firm believer..Mom was a newborn nursery nurse and brought some home when Cotton was shooting at both ends, (this happened over 30 years ago, small town, no emergency vets anywhere at that time))...with Abby my smallest chi, I have to either hide it in food...or if she's doing the throwing up, won't drink..oral syringe..she's not happy about it..but drinks.


Thank you so much for your awesome advice. I will always have it on hand from now on. Is your Mom still alive? What a great career she had. I wish I had some tonight but I didn't. I will grab it in the am and always have it on hand. This scared me tonight. She was a mess earlier and I was just waiting for a seizure but thank god, it didn't happen. Thanks again for your caring and concern. I can always count on my forum.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, thanks for checking in Teresa. Yes, her gums are pink. Her temp seems better now. When should I try the chicken rice mixture??? Maybe not until tomorrow huh? Yea, these little ones go down fast and I have witnessed it. It's scary but I definitely jumped to the worst conclusion, didn't I??? Thanks for being so understanding. I knew you would. I'll do a little water syringe before bed and I'll be up all night checking on her. Thanks again sweetie. Hugs back to you for always being here for me.


You're welcome.  Gotta know these babies are well. 

If she's shows interest in her food tomorrow, you can let her eat it. She may not be real hungry in the morning, and if you want to try the Chicken & Rice mixture for breakfast, you can do that. Just don't give her much. About 1/4 cup should do it. If she holds that down, then she should be fine to eat her food at her next meal. A lot of the time the Vet will say go 24 hours with no food when they have tummy upset. But with her being so young she can't go to long. I would definitely withhold food until morning. The nutri-cal will keep her up until then. And remember the water. 

It's hard not to jump to the worst conclusions when our babies are ill. So don't feel bad about that. You are just a concerned Mama. 

Talk to you in the morning. Try to get a little sleep, k. xxxxxxx


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Robin, I'm so SO glad that Lily is feeling better. She just had a busy day on top of an upset stomach. I don't blame you for freaking out especially after what you've been through recently. The pedialyte works wonders, my vet recommended that to me as well. He also recommended the original 10 mg pepcid when their tummies are upset (you have to break off a teeny tiny piece of the pill to give to them... literally a corner). Shiloh went through 3 major episodes of being sick within a week of me having her... the worst one was when I only had her for two days and I left the emergency vet's in tears when she had to stay overnight. So I completely understand how you felt. I feel like when their little bodies get sick (esp when they are babies and under 2 pounds) it takes a toll on their whole demeanor. Which makes it look so much worse than it might be. Keep us posted on her but I'm glad she's starting to feel better.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what's karo if i may ask?  i really hope she gets through this!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Karo syrup. Like what you make pecan pies with. I believe it is corn syrup - very thick and sweet.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Robin, I am so sorry to read this and to be so late in repling, we just got in and I read this. I hope Lily continues to do better. I wnted to tell you congrats on such a cute little chi. I just love her and if I get aother chi I want one just her to play with Zoey, actually DH idea to get a black one. I will thinking of you, sending prayers and (((((HUGS)))) and puppy licks your way and looking for updates. Kay & Zoey


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Robin,
I got home late and barely started to read your post now. Poor Lily! Poor you! I totally understand your "freaking out". I can see how you relate Bambi with Lily. Bam passed not that long ago and the wounds are still fresh.
I am just thrilled she stopped throwing up! That Nutri-cal saved my Lola's life. Everyone should have it if they own a chi. I'm glad you did. Rebound is excellent for dehydration and upset stomachs. You can get it from your vet.
I will check back in the morning to see how she is doing.
Hugs to you & Lily!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Robin, there isn't one person on here that completely understands they way you felt. And i'm pretty sure we'd all be the same in your position - it makes us the good, caring people we are.

I think Lily came to fill something in your heart, I really do.

Being sick freaks them out so much - it's that look of horror on their face when it happens. I hope and pray Lily is feeling better. And besides, if you are feeding her on something like chicken and rice today for her tummy she'll be in her element - what a treat!

Let us know xxxxx


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Poor thing. I was praying as I saw the title that this was an older post. I'm so sorry your baby is sick. I'm sure she'll be better soon. You've got some great advice from all the others, so I'll just tack on my well wishes and prayers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is the baby this morning?


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

How's my baby girl doing this morning?


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

This happened to Georgia before. She started throwing up at 4 am and didn't stop until around 10. Not sure what is was, the doctor gave her a shot to calm the nausea, it took a couple hours to fully take effect. She ended up being back to normal that night- hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I hope Lily is doing better today!! I have had other dogs do this and it turned outok..just the wrong food or a bug that they had to "go through".Give Lily a little hug form us!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok - now I'm freaking out. We haven't heard from Robin and it's almost noon here?! I hope she didn't have to make a run to the vet!!! Robin, you guys are OK, right?! I'm getting worried.

Brodysmom


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's 5.50ish here and I have to go out soon - I hope we hear soon! We all love Lily! x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I saw one post from her somewhere early this morning. 

Robin, I hope you guys are all okay. Update soon, please.  xoxoxox


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Robin, it's 1:10 pm here - we are all worried sick - what's going on?!?!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

still praying for lily pls update as soon as you can.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry it took so long. I had to go to work this morning. I got chicken and rice in her about an hour ago along with some water. I've consistently gotten the nutrical in her every few hours through the night. She ate a decent amount and is now sleeping but is far, in my opinion, from being herself. No potty trouble or throwing up since yesterday but she's been empty until chicken and rice an hour ago. Do I continue nutrical? I'm going to offer food often and I'm not leaving the house. I took her with me today in her blankies and carrier cuz I didn't want to leave her. Would you guys still be comfortable in it being something she ate and let it run its course? Thank you so much for your care and concern. I just want her to feel better. She did eat well. Maybe 3 Tbsp.???


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

glad shes eating chicken and [email protected]!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That's good she's not throwing up anymore. I would continue the nutri-cal. I think if she is not better by morning take her to the vet. It's just better to be safe, ya know.  
Let us know how she is doing later, please! Your such a good mommy, Lily is lucky to have you!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> glad shes eating chicken and [email protected]!


Me too. I want her to eat more!!!


momof4chi's said:


> That's good she's not throwing up anymore. I would continue the nutri-cal. I think if she is not better by morning take her to the vet. It's just better to be safe, ya know.
> Let us know how she is doing later, please! Your such a good mommy, Lily is lucky to have you!!


Oh, you're so sweet. I was thinking the exact same thing. It's 3:00 here and she ate at 2:00. I want to get a couple more meals in her and see some serious improvement or we'll be heading over. I agree it's better to be safe than sorry. She's just so bitty. I am home in my comfies and I am not leaving her side. She just looks so helpless and frail. Ugh. I hate it. I will keep you posted and I can't thank you enough for caring.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Robin, 
was the puppy chow the only thing she ate while at the breeders house? I would never have thought a few bites of different food would upset her tummy so much. Do you have an idea how much she ate of it? Is she bloated at all?
I'm sure she is fine, I am just a big worrier and I don't mean in anyway to make you worry. I will shut up now.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been pondering the same thing. There wasn't more than 1/4 cup in his bowl and they both ate it. And... she was on that food a week ago when she came to me. I switched her over to Orijen within 36 hours of getting her. I was kinda surprised also that could do this to her. She threw it up in chunks though. It didn't even look digested. 4 throw ups and they all looked the same. She really does seem better now and is eating a bit but very tired. You thinkin I should just go now?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Her brother is fine?
1/4 cup and both were eating it isn't that much food. 
If you are able to still get the chicken & rice in her and still giving the Nutri-cal every couple hours, I would wait until tomorrow morning take her in if she's not 100%, but if she refuses to eat her next meal I would probably head for the vet. But that's just me. Like I said I'm a worrier. 
The Nutri-cal is the most important thing. When I was going through my issue with Lola. Nutri-cal is what kept her going. How much are you giving her? I would be generous with it, if she is not eating any solid food. That's her only nutrition at the moment. 
These are just my opinion's. Maybe someone can chime in here with some more advice. 
I don't know if your vet is opened on Sundays and it would suck to have to pay to go to an emergency vet, so that might be something to consider if your debating on going.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've thought about everything you're saying. We think alike. I just got another Tbsp. of chicken and rice in her at 4:00 and more water. She seems to be perking up a bit. She's sitting up. My vet is closed for the day so any visit will be emergency until Monday. I won't let that stop me though. If she needs to go, we will go. I'd like to get close to 6 and get one more meal in her and then see. Her strength seems to be coming back a bit. Don't you think it's odd that that little amount of food could do this??? She is perking up though so I'm giving it 2 more hours and one more meal and then I will feel like we turned a corner. Thank you so for going through this with me. I'm here alone again. All Andrew does is work and when he's here, he's not really here anyway, ya know??? Glad I have my babies and my chi gals!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know. My hubby works a ton. So when I go through chi drama it's usually just me and my son. I'm glad I found chi ppl! 
She sounds as if she is doing better. 
Honestly, I really don't think it was the food. How could such a small amount turn her stomach upside down like that??? It doesn't seem right. Maybe there was something else that she snatched up real quick.
I would trust your instincts. If she is just laying around and not doing much then there is a problem. Puppies are energetic bundles of fun. She should be playful and bouncing around.
I think your doing great though. You've got it under control. I think your stronger then you give yourself credit for .
Just keep up the feeding & nutri-cal and hopefully if she ingested something it will leave her system by tonight. If not the vet will take care of her. 
How's her poop?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, she just jumped off my chest and went to watch the other three dogs play. I think my baby is coming around. I feel like I'm going to cry. She is sitting up watching them go crazy mad and she even tried to join them, which I quickly intervened. Oh thank you god. I think she's doing better. Thank you so much everyone. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so glad she's doing better!! Hubby and I just went to the new Star Trek movie and he wanted to run some errands but I told him we had to get home and see how Lily was doing!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope she continues to improve. I can't imagine how terrifying this ordeal has been for you considering everything you have gone through recently.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Lily is doing better.  If she's eating, drinking, playing around, has no blood in her stool or vomit, and gums are pink, I think she will be fine. Keep using the Nutri-Cal, plenty of water, and the Chicken & Rice.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww im soo glad she is doing better, i got a bit worried when the posting stopped for a bit!! xxx lots of hugs your way xx


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad to see she's doing better...


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so glad to hear she is doing so much better! I wonder if she might have eaten more than just the food, maybe she picked up something off the floor that she was allergic to.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, I have a hard time believing all this was from a few bites of puppy chow. She just had a very runny potty. I have gotten her to eat chicken and rice 3 times today and drink some water. I am doing the nutrical every few hours also. Her spirits have perked up. She's moving around a bit more but is still "down and out". I'm just chillin with her now and hopin that every meal and hour she gets stronger. Poor baby. What a mess. Thanks again for the support. I've been so nervous for her. You guys are great.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Yea, I have a hard time believing all this was from a few bites of puppy chow. She just had a very runny potty. I have gotten her to eat chicken and rice 3 times today and drink some water. I am doing the nutrical every few hours also. Her spirits have perked up. She's moving around a bit more but is still "down and out". I'm just chillin with her now and hopin that every meal and hour she gets stronger. Poor baby. What a mess. Thanks again for the support. I've been so nervous for her. You guys are great.


You know Robin that we are always here for you. It is totally understandable that you had a bit of a panic attack when she got sick given what you have been through the last little while! I am sure that she will be back to her old sweet, snuggly, playful self in no time.

Oh and BTW, no more Puppy Chow!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She may have picked up a bug when she was out. I don't think a few bites of puppy chow would cause that either! Maybe the vomiting, but not being sick for this long. Course when you change the food again to chicken and rice, that can cause some diarrhea as well. I'd probably start transitioning back to the Orijen if she's not having any further vomiting. That will help her feel better to get back on regular food. She may have loose stools a couple times until she gets back to her regular routine! 

How is she this morning?! I hope she is better! And Happy Mother's Day! 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> She may have picked up a bug when she was out. I don't think a few bites of puppy chow would cause that either! Maybe the vomiting, but not being sick for this long. Course when you change the food again to chicken and rice, that can cause some diarrhea as well. I'd probably start transitioning back to the Orijen if she's not having any further vomiting. That will help her feel better to get back on regular food. She may have loose stools a couple times until she gets back to her regular routine!
> 
> How is she this morning?! I hope she is better! And Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Brodysmom


Happy Mother's Day Tracy!!! Okay, she is really good this morning but runny potty all night from the chicken and rice. I am going to try like heck to get Orijen in her today. I'll make it moist and all to help. I've never had better stools from my pets then when they are on Orijen. Okay, so one more thing I've been doing is adding nupro to their food. Could that change along with the pup chow cause all this? Well, either way, she is really like herself today. Playful, awake, etc. I'll be watching her closely and I'll keep ya posted. Thanks, as always, for caring and checking on me. I flipped into panic mode a bit. She's just so thin like Bam. Chloe could handle it so much better. Boy, a simple bug and it took me back to a scary, sad place. I really thought, what if she dies? What will I do? She was just so lethargic, it was exactly how Bam was. Oh, glad we are doing better over here. Thanks again and have a great day!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

That is such good news that baby Lily is doing better today. I am sure that once she gets back into her normal food routine that the runny poops will subside. I don't think that anyone would blame you for going into panic mode. Besides, that is what we are all here for - each other, support and to have loads of fun talking about our furbabies!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> That is such good news that baby Lily is doing better today. I am sure that once she gets back into her normal food routine that the runny poops will subside. I don't think that anyone would blame you for going into panic mode. Besides, that is what we are all here for - each other, support and to have loads of fun talking about our furbabies!


Thank you. You always say the right thing. You guys were so patient with me. She's doing well and I'm so thrilled. Happy Mommy's Day. What did Simon and Harley get you??? LOL.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Thank you. You always say the right thing. You guys were so patient with me. She's doing well and I'm so thrilled. Happy Mommy's Day. What did Simon and Harley get you??? LOL.


Um...well, they haven't quite learned how to order off e-bay yet!!! Still working on that little trick! LOL!!! But, they have given be the best gift ever and that is their unconditional love and devotion! That is better than any box of chocolates or bouquet of flowers.:daisy:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Um...well, they haven't quite learned how to order off e-bay yet!!! Still working on that little trick! LOL!!! But, they have given be the best gift ever and that is their unconditional love and devotion! That is better than any box of chocolates or bouquet of flowers.:daisy:


Oh, perfectly said. That's the same thing I got/get every day. I am so happy with my babies.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Lily is getting better now. Once in awhile they'll get those strange tummy bugs that you have no clue where they got it. I would start putting her back on her food. If she gets used to the C&R, you'll have a hard time convincing her that her food is better for her. :wink: Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Okay, so one more thing I've been doing is adding nupro to their food. Could that change along with the pup chow cause all this?


I don't think Nupro has anything to do with her illness, but just to be on the safe side, I'd probably wait to add the Nupro until she's back to her normal self! 

I'm so glad she's better today!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Yay! I'm so glad she's a lot better. I've been coming on here to check. Have a good mother's day!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg i had a near heart attack when i saw this thread and had to just skip to the last page to make sure she was ok!!

bam had the same EXACT thing a couple months ago and i too, thought he was dying, which was silly but i couldn't help it. i had to take a sick day to monitor him until the vet could see him. he started throwing up at around 9pm and threw up almost every 2 hours all night long, and he was so lethargic and wouldnt eat or play and it really freaked me out. he was so weak that he even just peed right where he was sitting and that just made me think he was dying. he would throw up after a drink of water, it was pretty bad, but after the vet hydrated him through IV fluids and gave him another shot for nausea and antibiotics etc, he was back to normal after a couple hours. then we had to put him on a very mild diet of chicken adn rice for 10 days, and he was totally fine. but i know how you feel, its so scary when you see them like that. sooooooo happy that lily is ok!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm glad to hear Lily is getting better now. Once in awhile they'll get those strange tummy bugs that you have no clue where they got it. I would start putting her back on her food. If she gets used to the C&R, you'll have a hard time convincing her that her food is better for her. :wink: Happy Mother's Day.


Oh T, Happy Mother's Day to you also. Thanks for your awesome advice and caring words. She is certainly better today. She is eating her orijen like a good girl.


Brodysmom said:


> I don't think Nupro has anything to do with her illness, but just to be on the safe side, I'd probably wait to add the Nupro until she's back to her normal self!
> 
> I'm so glad she's better today!! Woo Hoo!


Woo Hoo is right!!! We'll probably never know where she got it from but she's on the mend. She still has a bit of runny potty and shivering at times but she's 80% back to normal. Thanks again Tracy, you are so good and calm. Just what I needed.


Jessica said:


> Yay! I'm so glad she's a lot better. I've been coming on here to check. Have a good mother's day!


Thank you Jessica. You are so sweet. Chloe sends her love to her BFF Shiloh and Lily is feeling better. She's still tired but much better. Thanks again hon.


ahra1284 said:


> omg i had a near heart attack when i saw this thread and had to just skip to the last page to make sure she was ok!!
> 
> bam had the same EXACT thing a couple months ago and i too, thought he was dying, which was silly but i couldn't help it. i had to take a sick day to monitor him until the vet could see him. he started throwing up at around 9pm and threw up almost every 2 hours all night long, and he was so lethargic and wouldnt eat or play and it really freaked me out. he was so weak that he even just peed right where he was sitting and that just made me think he was dying. he would throw up after a drink of water, it was pretty bad, but after the vet hydrated him through IV fluids and gave him another shot for nausea and antibiotics etc, he was back to normal after a couple hours. then we had to put him on a very mild diet of chicken adn rice for 10 days, and he was totally fine. but i know how you feel, its so scary when you see them like that. sooooooo happy that lily is ok!!!


Oh good, I'm not crazy. I swear to you I thought she was going to die. I was holding a limp less than 1-1/2 lb. dog in my arms again. She was so out of it. She is starting to eat Orjen again. Thank god. I was afraid she wouldn't switch back. Thanks for your concern. I didn't know Bam went through that. It's so scary, isn't it??? She's my new baby. The others knew she was sick too. Coco was cleaning her ears and being really gentle. Made me cry. It's exactly what she did with Bam. Coco does better when they're quiet. Thanks again. I'm glad Bam is better. I miss seeing you on the forum.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i know i miss the board and posting here more! i've been so busy at work and then my laptop at home is acting up so i have to go on my desktop whicfh i hate because i have to sit up.. as opposed to lying in my bed, talk about lazy! im so glad lily is better, i'm so jealous of your big family!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> i know i miss the board and posting here more! i've been so busy at work and then my laptop at home is acting up so i have to go on my desktop whicfh i hate because i have to sit up.. as opposed to lying in my bed, talk about lazy! im so glad lily is better, i'm so jealous of your big family!


I do love my big family. If my computer wasn't a laptop, I wouldn't be on near this much. I'm in bed right now watching tv with my hub with all four pups on the bed with us. You're not lazy, just like to be comfortable after your long work days. Nice to see you on the forum. Squeeze us in, K???


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

honestly, i dont think i could live without this forum, no one understands my chi-psychosis quite like you guys do so of COURSE i am on this the first thing when ig et on the computer!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lily is basically back to her old self. Thank goodness. Her potty is not quite as solid as usual, but almost there. I have her back on Orijen completely. Thank you again for all your support and advice. I'd be so lost without the calm, guiding hands of my chi friends.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats good news!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Lily is basically back to her old self. Thank goodness. Her potty is not quite as solid as usual, but almost there. I have her back on Orijen completely. Thank you again for all your support and advice. I'd be so lost without the calm, guiding hands of my chi friends.


I am so happy to hear Lily is ok now. I was so scared for you 
and her that I was nervous to read the updates on this thread.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Robin i don't know how i missed this thread and the one where you got baby Lily!! What is wrong with me!!!
I'm so glad that Lily has recovered well and is back to her normal self, it would have been so frightening for you! She is just the most gorgeous little girl ever, we must see more pics soon and pics of her little brother too. How's he going with Phyllis?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> Thats good news!


Thank You!!! I'm so relieved.


lynx8456 said:


> I am so happy to hear Lily is ok now. I was so scared for you
> and her that I was nervous to read the updates on this thread.


Oh my lord, me too. I only held a lethargic 1-1/2 lb. baby one time before and it didn't end well. It was so much like that, it scared me. Thanks for your concern. I guess I can't flashback to that every time, huh?


TashaZ said:


> Oh Robin i don't know how i missed this thread and the one where you got baby Lily!! What is wrong with me!!!
> I'm so glad that Lily has recovered well and is back to her normal self, it would have been so frightening for you! She is just the most gorgeous little girl ever, we must see more pics soon and pics of her little brother too. How's he going with Phyllis?


Oh, thanks Tasha. He's doing well over there. I am speaking to her and her daughter on a daily basis regarding him. He seems to have a bit of energy so I keep telling them to give him a bit of exercise and that will help him sleep. I think sometimes its hard on them at first when they leave a house with other pups and go into a house with no pups. My house is crazy with kids, pups and cats, so there's plenty of stimulation here, ya know??? Lily is gorgeous, sweet, lovable, angelic and the most priceless creature in the world. I really couldn't part with her once she got to my house. It was like my Bam coming back to me. She just fits right in over here and Chloe loves her and we just all fell in love so hard and fast. I will be taking more pics soon. Isn't she so cute?????????????????????????????????????????????????????? Thank you sweetie!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw that's great that he's doing well. Always takes time to adjust but he'll be just fine!

So happy to hear about Lily and i could just picture her and Chloe getting up to mischeif together. I know what you mean when she just fit into your lives, and it's so wonderful to see your clan complete 
Yes more photos NOWWWWW!!!! hehe i just can't wait to see pics and you must update your siggy too


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> Aw that's great that he's doing well. Always takes time to adjust but he'll be just fine!
> 
> So happy to hear about Lily and i could just picture her and Chloe getting up to mischeif together. I know what you mean when she just fit into your lives, and it's so wonderful to see your clan complete
> Yes more photos NOWWWWW!!!! hehe i just can't wait to see pics and you must update your siggy too


I sure will. By the way, Lily and Chloe fit so perfectly together in the bag from you, it's perfect!!! They are both such peanuts right now. I'll get pics. Thanks again. We are more than complete over here. We have no vacancies!!! LOL.


----------

